# 2005 Nissan Sentra Radio Issue



## annwvyn (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought my 2005 Nissan Sentra new and for the first time used the Aux jack to plug in an Ipod this month on a roadtrip. After arriving at our destination we unplugged the Ipod and did not drive or start the car again for two days. When leaving to head back home I started the car and to my surpise... no sound. My stereo has power and appears to function but there's no sound coming through the speakers. I've checked the fuses and all's well... any ideas?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

annwvyn said:


> I bought my 2005 Nissan Sentra new and for the first time used the Aux jack to plug in an Ipod this month on a roadtrip. After arriving at our destination we unplugged the Ipod and did not drive or start the car again for two days. When leaving to head back home I started the car and to my surpise... no sound. My stereo has power and appears to function but there's no sound coming through the speakers. I've checked the fuses and all's well... any ideas?


 Dumb question but did you switch it to radio mode or CD.......... Try messing with the AUX jack again, it just may be hung up on thinking it's in Aux mode still.


----------



## annwvyn (Sep 1, 2010)

It's not a dumb question, it's actually one of the first things I thought. I did try plugging the IPod back in and turning it on and off, putting the mute on and then taking it off again... nothing seems to work in that regard. I've checked all the fuses as well and they are fine. I've tried changing between modes on the radio (am, fm, cd1/cd2), seems like the radio is functioning but no sound through the speakers. Any other ideas?


----------

